# Facebook



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

Who is on Face book? 
just wanted to know is it good or what?
i joined it today, i left orkut recently as it is really just spasm, what about all your face book experinces?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Doesn't really offer much to people outside of the US/Europe college networks.


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

its better if you know how to monitor your privacy settings but it can be a pain in the ass once you become addicted to it or you discover the tricks of how to view other's profiles without being their friends or to some of their applications such as Texas Poker ...
Overall -its a good site...but dont get addicted to it


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

to tell you the truth i made my account but dont use it :


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i am on facebook but really dont know why i made my account there.......it has been 2 years since i had made my account in facebook.............but i have found my 2 friends in facebook so i love it ..............but still a useless website...it is made for the people who have nothing to do after forwarding mails.....#dull.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

its very very boring and in urdu a bakwas site


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

Fareeha said:


> its very very boring and in urdu a bakwas site


try texas poker application then


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

my space is much better than face book


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

heyy its not that bad  facebook is nice.. i like it.. i have over 250 friends.. everyone from my school in saudi arabia and the city are on it... its amazing.. helps keeping in touch a lot easier..


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i just dont understand why people keep on hanging on facebook


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

chickoos said:


> i just dont understand why people keep on hanging on facebook.........


same for i cant understand how you keep hanging on this forum #roll


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

listen dr girish this is a medical forum not a useless website like facebook......tell me one useful thing other than meeting old friends in facebook......


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

have you browsed through the groups? you can find so many medical materials being exchanged there and so many issues being discussed... one example being MEDICAL LIBRARY - ??„?…?ƒ??? ??„???Š? | Facebook


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

for medical material i dont think there is a better site other than medstudentz
GEO Medstudentz


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

WRONG!

SMSO 


well lets keep this thread clean and stick to the topic 
​


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

see i dont want to argue on this topic..........


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

uh-oh.. is that a fight going on? lol..

amir! come on now.. dont be so anti-facebook  u will get used to it.. see now you have me in your friends too  oh and trust me.. i can tell you some good things about it... 

* most important thing is that you can find your old classmates and get in touch with them. I met some of my classmates from FOURTH grade... and its incredible to share experiences... to write on each others walls... and look thru pictures... I also found some teachers... 

* some of the applications are cool.. like you have games.. quizzes...graffiti wall... and then there is friends for sale  

* its better than opening your email and typing this loonnng email to friends.. instead if you are like telling a group of friends what you are up to and how you are doing.. you just type one message and send it to the group.. 

* then there are the actual "Groups" on facebook.. like i have my grad class of '08 group.. and everyone from my class is on it.. so we can write on a common wall that everyone can see and easily arrange reunions.. 

* oh and i love the mini-feed.. it tells you who wrote on whose wall.. and who added new pics... who changed their status.. everything 

soooo yeah these are some of the major pros of facebook-ing..  its basically one webpage with everything from keeping in touch to entertainment... 

now some of the few drawbacks are... 

* it can be addicting  lol... 

* oh and dont add people you dont know they can be stupid  

* anyoen can message you.. but ofcourse you dont have to reply to them ever  unless you want to.. 

* oh and also... dont give your password to anyone.. i mean ANYONE bcuz they can do a lot of wrong on your account as YOU


so THERE! you have it.. the Pros and the Cons.. now you can add to these lists... and its up to you.. if you dont want an account - dont make it... and if you do.. more than welcome.. 

but just for the information... facebook is the leading social networking based on members! According to wikipedia, "Facebook attracted 132.1 million unique visitors in June 2008, compared to MySpace, which attracted 117.6 million"

so... there you go!


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

sara it depends on yourself.....you guys like facebook ...but i dont......so the conclusion is that you both win hands down.......i dont want to argue more on this topic....its just i dont like facebook and you guys do.....


----------



## Emerald* (Jul 9, 2009)

Facebook rules 

\m/


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

Who doesn't have a facebook? 

That's the real measure of coolness.


----------



## Fatima (Dec 26, 2007)

i love facebook!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

well now i am aslo using face book, but not as frequent as prof are here


----------



## Scorp (Jul 19, 2009)

Facebook user myself lol.


----------



## saim (Jan 5, 2009)

Facebook is awesome although you can waste ur precious time using it.. it does waster lots of time.


----------



## Scorp (Jul 19, 2009)

saim said:


> Facebook is awesome although you can waste ur precious time using it.. it does waster lots of time.


So true lol.


----------



## FarhanSh (Dec 14, 2009)

I just realized usin' a facebook's application tht i waste 20 precious hours in a week usin facebook...#sad


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm a Facebook user as well. Thankfully not an addict.


----------



## warrior (Feb 2, 2010)

Its way better than orkut


----------



## noobDoc! (May 26, 2010)

Facebook keeps you intouch with people you know, from anywhere, that is if they have a facebook. Better than orkut.


----------



## Zuriya (Jun 25, 2010)

Facebook is breeding a whole new generation of narcissistic, self-absorbed people incapable of real communication.
Who wants to exploit their personal information/whereabouts/pictures to hundreds of superficial friends and all those third-party apps?!? Give it a check, out of all the people in your friend's list, chances are you have never met or spoken to ATLEAST 1 of them. You KNOW there's something wrong/stupid going on when 90% of your social interaction takes place through Facebook! Facebook is full of behaviour that would get you punched in the real world! #laugh


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

I signed up for facebook 2 years ago. Haven't been back since.


----------



## Hira Butt (Jun 4, 2018)

I am using Facebook for 3 years. I really enjoy using Facebook.


----------



## emperfectus (Apr 16, 2021)

Facebook mostly keeps all of my real life contacts...but at times it is not exactly my cup of tea for expanding new discussions more universal...thus I am here!


----------

